# Scrapie five goat cases in FY 2008 that originated from the same herd in Michigan



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Greetings Michigan Hunters,


I thought some of you here following CWD/TSE might find this interested, and or disturbing. ... Terry



SCRAPIE USA REPORT FISCAL YEAR 2008

Positive Scrapie Cases

As of September 30, 2008, 176 new scrapie cases were confirmed and reported by the National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) in FY 2008 (Figure 5). Of these, 134 were field cases and 42* were Regulatory Scrapie Slaughter Surveillance (RSSS) cases (collected between October 1, 2007 and September 30, 2008) (Slide 15). The field case total includes multiple cases from the same flocks. One of the positive field cases was genotyped as AAQR. THIS IS THE FIRST CONFIRMED CASE OF CLASSICAL SCRAPIE IN THE UNITED STATES IN A SHEEP OF THIS GENOTYPE. THE ONLY WHITE-FACED RSSS POSITIVE WAS COMPATIBLE WITH NOR98-LIKE SCRAPIE. Nineteen cases of scrapie in goats have been confirmed by NVSL since implementation of the regulatory changes in FY 2002 (Figure 6) including five goat cases in FY 2008 that originated from the same herd in Michigan. 


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/downloads/yearly_report.pps


Greetings, 


> (Figure 6) including five goat cases in FY 2008 that originated from the 

> same herd in Michigan. 
:help:


This is highly unusual for goats, and I strenuously urge that there should be an independent investigation into finding the common denominator for these 5 goats in the same herd in Michigan with Scrapie. ...


Kind Regards, 
Terry



full text ;



Thursday, January 07, 2010 

Scrapie and Nor-98 Scrapie November 2009 Monthly Report Fiscal Year 2010 and FISCAL YEAR 2008

http://scrapie-usa.blogspot.com/2010/01/scrapie-and-nor-98-scrapie-november.html


----------

